# names...



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey  I'm hopefully getting a chi by the end of the year, if the breeder has any little girls come up.
I'm working on a shortlist of names, so if you guys have any opinions on these names, or names to add based on the sort that I like from my list it'd be appreciated 

so far I like...
Boo
Poppy
Ruby
Kiki
Lila
Lola
Coco


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I like poppy and boo the best :lol: 

I am so happy you are finally getting your chi


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww, thanks  I'm so excited too! I hope one comes up for me!
I'm sure I'll post here more when I get one, I think I'll have a bit more to say then  
Yeah! I like Poppy and Boo the best too  My sister desperately wants me to call it Ruby though, which I do like, just not as much.


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

aw yay your getting a chi! you will have to keep us posted with whats going on hehehe.

i agree i like the name poppy aswell. my friends dogs called poppy ( shes very ill at the moment ) and she has another one called sally. sorry i just thought i would tell you that . so yeah i love that name its fab :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

when I was naming my girl I loved Lily and boo - but I felt boo was a bit short so I called her lily - boo Boo is her middle name, you could do the same call her poppy-boo or ruby-boo - it sounds cute :wave:


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

So glad that you are finally getting a little fur baby of your own! Definately keep us posted!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks you guys for the replys  You're all so sweet!
Ozzysmum, I do like the idea of using Boo as a middle name! It's definitely something to think about. 
I'll post a pic of 2 of the lady's chis she's breeding from at the moment... What do you guys think of them? I would love one like the wee black and tan  I think she's so cute!


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

Both of the pups are just gorgous. I think I like boo the best too.


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

tipper
tequila
tippy
pedra


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

they are both gorge!


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

I love the name Lila, how about Lila-Boo?


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

yeah, thats pretty sweet  thanks for helping me out! I got it down to poppy-boo, lila-boo, or ruby-boo now I think


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

:wave: ooooh i love lila boo thats soooo CUTE :wink: keep us updated on your new arrival


----------

